# For those of us who are single



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

and don't even give a s*** that it's Valentine's Day. Here is to us not letting this day affect us because you know why?? It's just another *****ing day. Woo hoo.


----------



## runnergirl06 (Jan 19, 2014)

*Don't give a sh..*

Preach! It's just another day.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

It's just a usual Friday to me, I'll be online and have some beers. But it does get me down being reminded how alone I am.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

**** yeah! I don't have to spend money on flowers and a fancy dinner! FREEDOM!! :lol


----------



## AndyD1 (Nov 29, 2013)

Didn't even click with me that it was Valentines until this afternoon xD


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

I wish I could think this way

22 years without a single valentines card is depressing


----------



## Bluestar29 (Oct 26, 2013)

Happy Valentine's day to Everyone .


----------



## aidenmoore (Aug 10, 2013)

Rich91 said:


> I wish I could think this way
> 
> 22 years without a single valentines card is depressing


Soon to be 24 years without a single Valentines Card. :yes


----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

Rich91 said:


> I wish I could think this way
> 
> 22 years without a single valentines card is depressing


You've only been alive 22 years, If you must count, at least start after puberty.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Terranaut said:


> You've only been alive 22 years, If you must count, at least start after puberty.


still that just says that there is something drastically wrong with me


----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

Rich91 said:


> still that just says that there is something drastically wrong with me


You'd be surprised. Perhaps media pseudo-culture and the way you peers try to look like they've all been getting it since puberty have something to do with your errant belief. But Not having had a relationship by 22 is more normal than most people think. I lost my cherry at 25. I know how at 22 though it starts to really bug a healthy young man that it hasn't happened yet. But if you "market" yourself and get into a lifestyle of visibility to women, it will happen and you'll forget about how long it took. I don't see my misfortune that led to me living out of exposure to girls my "fault". It's just the luck of the draw. But by your early 20's it time to start working your way into situations where you'll be seen. And girls/women have the same drives and concerns. Not all of them are uber-confident judgemental types. A lot have secret crushes and are anxious too about how to make that known to the person of their secret affections.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Same sh** different day.


----------



## mishima (Feb 3, 2014)

it's not even Valentine's Day in brazil so heck yeah!!


----------



## hermito (Jan 29, 2014)

Rich91 said:


> I wish I could think this way
> 
> 22 years without a single valentines card is depressing


I hear you. Personally, valentine's day doesn't get me that much. I'm feeling lonely everyday.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Didn't even realize it was Valentine's day until I came to SAS and saw all of the grief.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

My dad called earlier (yeah, that's the only time my phone ever rings pathetic I know) and he told me he actually envies me for being single today. He said most guys with an SO on valentines day just try not to screw it up. Get through the day without anyone getting pissed off. And he's been married for 43 years.


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

everyday is the same to me since i am home alot i shut myself off from the outside world.


----------



## Lou1123 (Feb 16, 2014)

exactly how i viewed valentine's day this year. just another day... had to stay away from social media for a while though. people who are actually in relationships just love to go on there and brag all day


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Just another day in paradise.
The only way i remembered was because our local shop was giving out valentine themed magnums (ice cream) for just 1cent and i was getting me one of them, oh yeah.

Another day to use money as a measurement of the love you have for someone, how romantic!


----------



## Mochyn (Jan 6, 2014)

V-day inspired me to go out last night (Sat) so I'm glad it exists. I needed that push


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

V-Day was bad. The day after V-day was worse. Sunday was okay. Monday was bad, Tuesday was hit and miss, wonder what Wednesday will bring? Also seeing a psyche on Friday, possibly on account of Friday and Saturday; hopefully they don't tell me things that I already know!


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

This is the first valentines iv neva had one, I don't care! I looked at the people buying teddy bears and thought haha how sad yous all look like goose,
I wonder how the people feel on mothers day and fathers day without parents, that what I care about.


----------



## sihamishere (Feb 23, 2014)

It can be fun, though 

try it once. Ask someone on a date!


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

I had a really nice night on Valentine's day this year. I went out to a bar with a close friend of mine and had some drinks while we played pool, darts and discussed song ideas for our music project.


----------



## Jfisch (Mar 11, 2014)

*Positive thinking is also learning.*



Terranaut said:


> I know how at 22 though it starts to really bug a healthy young man that it hasn't happened yet.


It's not really right to make a broad statement like " It starts to bother a healthy young man that it hasn't happened yet " 
There is nothing wrong with not falling into what society expects from us. I have more evidence towards the fact that the only reason people feel things like they need a special someone or that they are somehow failing in life if they go through most of it as an individual. Which I believe to be, society and it's constant romanticism of relationships and marriage, because it's no secret that we are exposed to it when we are too young to even realize. 
Sure, it's possible that you made the decision for yourself that by 22 it was somehow a negative to not have a partner, but to have made that decision you would have had to consider and learn about what makes the contemporary definition of a "relationship" very inaccurate and possibly looked into the biological aspects of man, because I find it interesting that by 22, you think is when it begins to bug a man, that based on your own feelings.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

It was Valentines Day?


----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

Jfisch said:


> It's not really right to make a broad statement like " It starts to bother a healthy young man that it hasn't happened yet "
> There is nothing wrong with not falling into what society expects from us. I have more evidence towards the fact that the only reason people feel things like they need a special someone or that they are somehow failing in life if they go through most of it as an individual. Which I believe to be, society and it's constant romanticism of relationships and marriage, because it's no secret that we are exposed to it when we are too young to even realize.
> Sure, it's possible that you made the decision for yourself that by 22 it was somehow a negative to not have a partner, but to have made that decision you would have had to consider and learn about what makes the contemporary definition of a "relationship" very inaccurate and possibly looked into the biological aspects of man, because I find it interesting that by 22, you think is when it begins to bug a man, that based on your own feelings.


It's not really right for you to tell me what's really right. I didn't presume to tell anyone else what's "really right" or not. I just spoke from experience of having been that age and not having it happen yet and how it starts to bug a "healthy young man" who is not ugly or a creep. There are lots of illusions and messages that make one wonder WTF? I don't see why that should draw any comment of right or wrong from you. I was saying it's not unusual--not right or wrong.


----------

